# muskrat question



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

I am trying to trap a marsh that has stained water. I have trapped it for several years early season and always take around 100 rats. The water is 4ft in most places. I had set 3 dozen board sets out in good locations and only conected with three rats. Is there any tricks or techniques to catching rats under ice with stained water?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Look for runs out of huts or shore dens, set a coni in the run.. or pole sets, push ups, or baited conibears.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

GuppyII said:


> Look for runs out of huts or shore dens, set a coni in the run.. or pole sets, push ups, or baited conibears.


Sums it up quite well.


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

What are you using for bait? I use parsnips in stained water. Expose the white inside to brighten them up.


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

As an add on to this topic are baited board sets a better option under the ice than a baited 110 body grip on a stake or pole?


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

meatfishhunter said:


> I had set 3 dozen board sets out in good locations and only conected with three rats. Is there any tricks or techniques to catching rats under ice with stained water?


What criteria are you using to determine the traps are set "in good lications"? Under ice trapping is very different from open water. You can be off by a foot and not catch a single rat. Location is EVERYTHING when it comes to under ice rats.

Before you go moving traps around though you may want to let the traps sit a couple of days. Under ice sets are not something you want to check everyday. All the noise you make spooks the rats.

If catch rate doesn't improve reevaluate your locations. Even in the best conditions under ice catch percentages will never be what you get with open water. I use to run about 30% for the first couple of checks, and then it would drop off. By the fourth check I was moving gear unless a warm up was coming. First warm day after an extended cold spell will see your average surpass your first initial check.


----------



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

Joe R. said:


> What criteria are you using to determine the traps are set "in good lications"? Under ice trapping is very different from open water. You can be off by a foot and not catch a single rat. Location is EVERYTHING when it comes to under ice rats.
> 
> Before you go moving traps around though you may want to let the traps sit a couple of days. Under ice sets are not something you want to check everyday. All the noise you make spooks the rats.
> 
> If catch rate doesn't improve reevaluate your locations. Even in the best conditions under ice catch percentages will never be what you get with open water. I use to run about 30% for the first couple of checks, and then it would drop off. By the fourth check I was moving gear unless a warm up was coming. First warm day after an extended cold spell will see your average surpass your first initial check.


I am setting only on very pronounced bubble trails leaving huts or running from one hut to another. I believe the stained water is preventing my carrots from bring noticed. I have experience with board sets under ice but not with stained water. I was wondering if aurveyers flagging tape would be an option. I know the rats are finding food one way or another because the few i have caught are really fatty


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Joe R. said:


> What criteria are you using to determine the traps are set "in good lications"? Under ice trapping is very different from open water. You can be off by a foot and not catch a single rat. Location is EVERYTHING when it comes to under ice rats.
> 
> Before you go moving traps around though you may want to let the traps sit a couple of days. Under ice sets are not something you want to check everyday. All the noise you make spooks the rats.
> 
> If catch rate doesn't improve reevaluate your locations. Even in the best conditions under ice catch percentages will never be what you get with open water. I use to run about 30% for the first couple of checks, and then it would drop off. By the fourth check I was moving gear unless a warm up was coming. First warm day after an extended cold spell will see your average surpass your first initial check.


It's probably not a good idea to be telling people to not check there traps everyday. First, it's ILLEGAL! Second, I was taught it's against trappers etiquette to leave traps set for days on end with out being checked, respect the game. Third, antis love bashing trapping. Probably not a good place giving advice to people to break the law to catch more rats on the internet where everyone can see.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> It's probably not a good idea to be telling people to not check there traps everyday. First, it's ILLEGAL! Second, I was taught it's against trappers etiquette to leave traps set for days on end with out being checked, respect the game. Third, antis love bashing trapping. Probably not a good place giving advice to people to break the law to catch more rats on the internet where everyone can see.


I'm perfectly aware of the regulations in this state. Been at it for over 30 years. Better make sure that YOU understand the regulations first. Drowning or lethal sets are not subject to the daily check law in the southern zone.

The advice I gave was solid and sound. Don't really care what the antis think about it. In their eyes all trapping should be banned regardless of the tactics applied.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

meatfishhunter said:


> I am setting only on very pronounced bubble trails leaving huts or running from one hut to another. I believe the stained water is preventing my carrots from bring noticed. I have experience with board sets under ice but not with stained water. I was wondering if aurveyers flagging tape would be an option. I know the rats are finding food one way or another because the few i have caught are really fatty


In my experience just setting a bubble trail isn't the best. You are definitely on the right track though. If the bottom allow it may be easier getting them with body grip traps. 

I guess simply put your odds of a catch will go up when you put the trap where they are feeding as opposed to where they are traveling from point A to point B.

Try adding a wrap of florescent green survey tape to the bait to add visibility if you like. May want to try letting the water settle down before setting the traps in place if it is really mucky.

I've run boards in areas where the water is deep, shallow, clear and muddy. I've caught them in all scenarios, and the key was always being where they are feeding. That is your best bet for consistent results.

Something else you may be dealing with is the cold weather. They don't venture out much during prolonged periods of cold. Your sets may not be as far off target as you may think.

Good luck to you.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> It's probably not a good idea to be telling people to not check there traps everyday. First, it's ILLEGAL! Second, I was taught it's against trappers etiquette to leave traps set for days on end with out being checked, respect the game. Third, antis love bashing trapping. Probably not a good place giving advice to people to break the law to catch more rats on the internet where everyone can see.


You might want to re read the rules before calling someone out on them. There are different rules for different sets. Nothing wrong with leaving a drowned dead muskrat under the ice an extra day.


----------

